# Winking Murder Printables!



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

if you PM your email address I will send you the originals that Heather made a number of years ago.


----------



## Becka382 (Sep 9, 2009)

bettyboop said:


> if you PM your email address I will send you the originals that Heather made a number of years ago.


Thank you so much for the offer! 
[email protected]
I don’t need them this year now, but perhaps for next year they will come in handy!
(For some reason, on my phone it barely shows me what icons are. So I couldn’t figure out what the pm button was. Lol I’ll delete me email after you see this!)


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

They have been sent to you.


----------

